# Perrywinkle



## perrywinkle (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am new here. I have a nine month old mini lop named Perrywinkle. He is very cute, friendly, already potty trained and neutered. The only reason I am trying to find him a new home is because I can only exercise him for about 2 hours a day and I know he needs a lot more than that. I am so pre-occupied training the dogs, running after my three year old son and caring for my 15 year old cat , who's not doing so well these days. 

I would really like Perry to find a home, where someone will play with him and give him the attention he deserves. I couldn't think of a better place to post this, than a forum full of wonderful bunny loving people. We live in Michigan, so if anyone out there thinks they could provide Perry with a loving home, please let me know.

Thanks a lot, here is a picture of him.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 27, 2006)

Two hours a day isn't bad, as long as he's in a reasonably-sized cage. He could easily end up in a worse home, not a better one. 

Why not get him a friend instead? :sunshine:



SAS  and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## perrywinkle (Jan 27, 2006)

It just doesn't seem right to me, him spending 22 hours a day in his cage. When I was 11 years old my parents bought me a grey mini lop for my birhtday. His name was Benjy and he was my best friend. As soon as I got home from school, I would let him out of his cage. He pretty much spend more time outside of his cage that in. I would play with him and take him with me wherever I went. That's pretty much what I would like Perry to have. Now that I'm an adult, I guess I just don't have that kind of time any more.


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 27, 2006)

I sympathise with your situation - you're obviously a very busy person with a lot on your plate.

However, it occurs to me that somebody who worries that 2hrs out of the cage daily when 80% of the rabbits around the world probably don't even get this, is a very caring person and probably one of the best this bunny could ask for. Don't do yourself down. Your bunny maybe spending 22 hrs a day thinking how lucky he is to get his 2hrs playtime a day. Don't do yourself down.

Having said this, I know you'll make the right decision and respect to you for putting the needs of your rabbit first.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2006)

It's very sweet and caring to be looking forthe perfect home. But there are so many bunnies out there who need help. If you find the perfect home, you're still giving him to someone who could have rescued some bunny else in worse shape. You know what's best for you, but if there's anyway ofconsidering a bigger cage and a friend the same age, and just let them live out their lives together without needingthe level of human attention you gave your bunny as a child, you needn'tfeel guilty about it.

Yourecognize how special these little critters are, and that makes you special.

But see what opportunities present themselves and do what you think is right, bunnies everywhere thank you for caring. 

:hug:

SAS and PIPP


----------



## perrywinkle (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank you so much for the kind words. That does make me feel a little bit better. I just wish I could do more for him.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm coming into this a little late, mostly because I was thinking of how to respond. Although I think most of us on the forum let our bunnies out for more than two hours a day, I feel comfortable saying that this is NOT the norm.Weare all bunny lovers (who else would join a rabbit forum?), so we probably provide better care than most other people out there. 

My opinion: keep your rabbit. You mentioned that you don't have enough time for your pet. I know life gets busy, but try to make time. Take 10 minutes a day that you would normally spend watching TV and just stroke your little buddy. It means nothing to you but EVERYTHING to him. Your rabbit needs to feel loved and secure. More playtime is not essential. If you give him up, he will probably end up in a worse situation.

Good luck!


----------



## m.e. (Jan 29, 2006)

I agree. While it is good for rabbits to get the time and space to burn off their energy, giving him, say, 30 minutes of one-on-one petting and attention is worth _hours_ of playtime.


----------



## perrywinkle (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. The sad thing is I never watch TV. If I had the time to do so I most definitely would spend the petting the bunny. When he is out of his cage. He does get attention. I do pet him and play with him. Two hours of the day are pretty much devoted to him, since I can never leave him unattended while he is out.One of the big reasons I can only exercise for 2hours a day, is that when he is out, I have to put my dogs away. Because I know either one of them would most likely kill the bunny. I have tried to introduce them while holding one dog at a time, but that just doesn't work. The dogs start whining and shaking and don't respond to my commands anymore. So that's why I keep them apart at all times.
Thanks for caring


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 29, 2006)

To me it sounds like you are doing a great job.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jan 30, 2006)

I *so* want Perrywinkle! Ohhhh my gosh I keep looking at his pictures and everytime I see him I just start grinning, he is so adorable!


----------



## perrywinkle (Jan 31, 2006)

Well Stanleysmommy,

I must tell you. He is very loving. He will jump up on the couch and cuddle. The only thing is when he is out of his cage, I can't have anything to eat, because he will try to take it from me. He loves to eat. Even every time I open the fridge, he is the first one there, so I usually have to give him a little snack and then he'll hop away happily.
How old is your bunny?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh my gosh I promise if I could have him I would so take him. He looks like an amazing guy. I think we should call him my internet bunny...

Stanley...hmm...well I got him in November. It was the monday of thanksgiving so I just call that his birthday. He was a few months old when we got him so he's a year and a few months I think.

Do you have anymore Perrywinkle pictures?


----------



## perrywinkle (Feb 1, 2006)

I sure do. Here they are.


----------



## perrywinkle (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is another one.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 1, 2006)

eeekk I love his little shirt!!!! What's it say?


----------



## perrywinkle (Feb 1, 2006)

His shirt says " On the floor" Here are some pics, I took of him a few minutes ago.


----------



## perrywinkle (Feb 1, 2006)

and another


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 1, 2006)

That 2nd picture especially is so great! I want him *so so* bad right now. I love his precious face and ears. :bunnydance:
I can't stand _not _having him but there's no way I _can_ have him. 
I really could look at him all day. Oh my gosh you don't know.


----------



## perrywinkle (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi guys,

After reading all the threads on bunnies looking for new homes and so on.... I have definitely come to the realization that Perrywinkle has a great life here with me. He might not get as much attention as my dogs ( I am a dog trainer), but he gets alot more than many, many bunnies out there do. In fact I know I spoil him, just like my son and all of my other animals. So the bottom line is I am going to keep him. I just wanted to find him a home where someone would dote on him, like I did with Benjy, but Iwould never try to push him onto anyone. Besides I do love him, I mean how could I not - he is adorable. Well I just wanted to share that with you guys.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 1, 2006)

I really do want him but since there's not a way to get him...I'm really glad you decided to keep him. Stanley doesn't get as much as I'd like him to with me being at school and all, but I couldn't give him away so I know how you feel.


----------



## perrywinkle (Feb 2, 2006)

I will definitely let Perry know, that he has a fan out there. I'm sure he'll be flattered..lol


----------



## naturestee (Feb 2, 2006)

Hooray! He gets to stay!:bunnydance:


----------



## m.e. (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm so glad things worked out 

You'd better stick around too, you know. We *must* have more Perry pictures :bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (Feb 2, 2006)

*perrywinkle wrote: *


> Hi guys,
> 
> After reading all the threads on bunnies looking for new homes and so on.... I have definitely come to the realization that Perrywinkle has a great life here with me. He might not get as much attention as my dogs ( I am a dog trainer), but he gets alot more than many, many bunnies out there do. Infact I know I spoil him, just like my son and all of my other animals. So the bottom line is I am going to keep him. I just wanted to find him a home where someone would dote on him, like I did with Benjy, but Iwould never try to push him onto anyone. Besides I do love him, I mean how could I not - he is adorable. Well I just wanted to share that with you guys.


 I am so happy to hear this. That is wonderful news!! :bunnydance:


----------

